# WES Document Requirement Query - Please Advise



## Neonfish (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello All, 

I'm from India and I've been looking at getting my educational credential assessed by WES. 

Upon referring their website for the required documents section, it says the candidate can either have the university send the transcripts directly or the candidate can have the photocopies of the mark sheets attested and dated by the Controller of Examinations or Registrar’s Office and then send it to WES by himself. 

I intend to use the second option but I've realized from looking at the samples of most transcripts provided by Universities in India, that none of them have a date on them. The date could be mentioned in the 'Transcript Request Form' but that I believe is to be used only if the university is sending WES the transcripts directly. 
So my question is two fold: 

Does the 'transcript request form' compulsorily need to be included in the sealed envelope even if the envelope is being given to me by the University? 

Secondly, here is link to a sample transcript from my university, as you'll notice it doesn't include a date - is that a problem?

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5yQdmOL2VXGbXZzdmZFMXR4U1k/edit?pli=1 

I'm sure there are plenty of Indians here who have gone through this process with WES. Can you please help me out here with your advise? I don't want to lose more time. 

Thanks.


----------



## Neonfish (Aug 19, 2014)

Can anybody please help me out? It's a fairly straight forward but critical query? 

I've written to the guys at WES but haven't heard back from them yet. I'm sure there are plenty of people from India over here, so please weigh in.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Neonfish said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm from India and I've been looking at getting my educational credential assessed by WES.
> 
> ...


I can see a date at the top of the sample shared by you 2011/05/16. So not sure what is the issue. 
The transcript looks alright to me so i guess you should be good to go.

Academic request form is preferable to include but not mandatory. You can even mention WES reference on the envelope that is being sent to WES.


----------



## Neonfish (Aug 19, 2014)

sssagi said:


> I can see a date at the top of the sample shared by you 2011/05/16. So not sure what is the issue.
> The transcript looks alright to me so i guess you should be good to go.
> 
> Academic request form is preferable to include but not mandatory. You can even mention WES reference on the envelope that is being sent to WES.


Hi...thanks for your reply. The date that you mention in the sample is of when the marksheet was issued not when it was attested. For instance in the photocopies of my marksheets, the date would be 2003 when I graduated. Is that enough or is necessary to have the date of attestation as well?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Neonfish said:


> Hi...thanks for your reply. The date that you mention in the sample is of when the marksheet was issued not when it was attested. For instance in the photocopies of my marksheets, the date would be 2003 when I graduated. Is that enough or is necessary to have the date of attestation as well?


Get a newer one done. Anyways you need to get university sealed envelope from them. You can aldo get the dates mentioned on the academic request form.


----------

